# Christmas gift



## MAEPT10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Any recommendations for a pretty good Kama Sutra book with pictures (like of real people in the positions, not the ancient drawings) for a Christmas gift for me and wifey from Santa?


----------



## BALANCE (Nov 18, 2011)

This one has nice, tasteful pictures and is small and handy.

Amazon.com: 365 Sex Positions: A New Way Every Day for a Steamy, Erotic Year (9781569757192): Lisa Sweet: Books


----------



## BALANCE (Nov 18, 2011)

Wajee said:


> Amazing I see your amazon link and see 365 sex positions .


???


----------



## BALANCE (Nov 18, 2011)

Wajee said:


> Balance open this amazon link you will find 365 sex position here may be a book . I only see it in picture .


It's a book. When I click the link it takes me to amazon and the book. Sorry if it's not working for you. You could google the book title.


----------

